
Mozilla Position on Web Packaging - Supermighty
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ha00dSGKmjoEh2mRiG8FIA5sJ1KihTuZe-AXX1r8P-8/preview#heading=h.lkpapew31o48
======
joshenglish
If there is any question to if this was published by Mozilla:

[https://github.com/mozilla/standards-
positions/issues/29#iss...](https://github.com/mozilla/standards-
positions/issues/29#issuecomment-495122302)

